# ✿✿✿  Animal Crossing & One Piece Anime Figurines  ✿✿✿



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 20, 2015)

*✿✿✿  Animal Crossing & One Piece Anime Figurines  ✿✿✿*

this lady KainAronoelehttp://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?81279-KainAronoele is making Apple figurine for me....super excited


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

After 4 and a half hours of painting xD this is what I've gotten done :3


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

CUTE!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

Royce said:


> CUTE!



yeah...she's going to post update pictures on this thread....she's super awesome...
btw how are you Marcus?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> After 4 and a half hours of painting xD this is what I've gotten done :3



I'm going to have to get you make Bob for me whenever I get a paying job.


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> yeah...she's going to post update pictures on this thread....she's super awesome...
> btw how are you Marcus?


Im good  still trying to visit other towns , it keeps crashing when i try lol, merengue :;(


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> After 4 and a half hours of painting xD this is what I've gotten done :3



omg...that is perfect color....my super kewt Applezzzz
heart pounding lol...super excited
thanks so much for taking the time to post a pic update..its amazing
gosh....that takes lots of time....break time...
time to play animal crossing lol...


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm going to have to get you make Bob for me whenever I get a paying job.



Well no rush xD still have lots to do!



Luna Moonbug said:


> omg...that is perfect color....my super kewt Applezzzz
> heart pounding lol...super excited
> thanks so much for taking the time to post a pic update..its amazing
> gosh....that takes lots of time....break time...
> time to play animal crossing lol...



Finished painting her. Hoped she looks alright <3
The rough bumps on her will go away once I put the clear coat on her. Which I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon, then she'll be complete! ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Well no rush xD still have lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHE'S PERFECT.....OMG.....SUPER EXCITED.....you're an amazing artist......


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow that looks amazing! You did a splendid job of making Apple ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Wow that looks amazing! You did a splendid job of making Apple ^^



i know right....i can't wait to get her in the mail......i'll display her at work  
she's actually making more for me besides Apple....she's making me lots of earings and necklace--mario and pokeman ...


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> SHE'S PERFECT.....OMG.....SUPER EXCITED.....you're an amazing artist......



Yay!! xD such big red lettering! Shows excitement, lol.



MindlessPatch said:


> Wow that looks amazing! You did a splendid job of making Apple ^^



Thank you! I have to do Bianca soon too once I complete Luna's order ^^



Luna Moonbug said:


> i know right....i can't wait to get her in the mail......i'll display her at work
> she's actually making more for me besides Apple....she's making me lots of earings and necklace--mario and pokeman ...



I'll send them all carefully in a nice little box ^^
I also completed these necklaces - Boo, Goomba, Bob-omb, Mario mushroom, Yoshi Egg, and the Pokeball earrings as well :3
Once I finish Apple, I'll be getting started on the Kirby necklace, and Pokeball bracelet/necklace and the Mario bracelet.
Then next batch will be the Umbreon and Espeon necklaces, and Mew.
Then finish with the Majora's Mask earrings (they surprisingly are one of the longest things to make, lol)

I've been working really hard, especially since I haven't had work for a few months now. Making me really happy to have stuff to do again xD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yay!! xD such big red lettering! Shows excitement, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gosh.....thank you so much for all these hard work....i kinda went overboard on the order lol...i can't help it...they're all awesome


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

That looks really, really good.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> gosh.....thank you so much for all these hard work....i kinda went overboard on the order lol...i can't help it...they're all awesome



No problem! It's great to have this much work! Feels like a real job 

I'm off to bed now though, have a great night, will have more updates for you tomorrow! 



DarkDesertFox said:


> That looks really, really good.


Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> No problem! It's great to have this much work! Feels like a real job



g'night....it is a job...gosh...i can't create art like that to save myself...lol...amazing...thanks so much....
don't work too hard...remember, i have work out stuff to deliver to your town tomorrow...


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow these are so cute :O i will have to save up so i can buy one of Sprinkle/Chevre eventually


----------



## wenymi (Feb 22, 2015)

She's perfect *o*!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

My goodness, this is amazing! I wish I could have one of Mitzi haha.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 22, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Wow these are so cute :O i will have to save up so i can buy one of Sprinkle/Chevre eventually



My shop link is in my signature, if you'd like to bookmark it or check out what else I do ^^
Hoping to add more options like keychains, or more AC stuff soon!



wenymi said:


> She's perfect *o*!



 Glad she came out so cute ^^



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My goodness, this is amazing! I wish I could have one of Mitzi haha.



Mitzi would be so cute to make! She was my favorite back in the GC game. She was also like, everywhere xD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 22, 2015)

KainAronoele  will be making me Tony Tony Chopper figurine too.....thanks so much for all of this...


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 26, 2015)

Luna just showed me this, Kain. It is amazing work. You got her colors perfectly... So cute!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 26, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Luna just showed me this, Kain. It is amazing work. You got her colors perfectly... So cute!



she's really pretty awesome lady


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 3, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Luna just showed me this, Kain. It is amazing work. You got her colors perfectly... So cute!


Oh, thank you! 




Sorry for the delay, Luna, but here's the next update.
Sorry if it doesn't look like much. I usually hook them all up to their necklaces and bracelets once I finish them all. So next update they should be assembled ^^




Just a list of what they are:
Completed
Apple

Completed, but need to assemble
Yoshi egg necklace
Boo necklace
Goomba necklace
Mushroom Necklace

Completely made and painted, need to clear coat and assemble
Kirby necklace
Pokeball nacklace
Pokeball earrings
Pokeball bracelet (includes a Pikachu charm as well, but forgot to include in picture)
Mario bracelet

Still need to make
Majora's Mask earrings
Espeon necklace
Umbreon necklace
Mew
Chopper

Once I finish clear coating the pokeball and mario stuff, I'll be taking a break from your order to start making a Bianca figurine someone ordered cuz they need it shipped out by the 11th. If that's alright, of course. :3


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can't wait to get them...i'm sooo excited....Applezzz is so perfect....love my other items too...i just can't take my eyes off Apple lol...and can't wait to see Tony Tony Choppper..your so amazing....i'll have like a protective glass/plastic case for both apple and chopper so they won't be damaged..then when your super famous artist someday...and my Applezz will be worth gazzillion dollars   but i will never part with her ever..lol...she's mine..Chopper's mine too...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 3, 2015)

@kain oh..i miss the Bianca order...that will be fine...no worries...


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 4, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i can't wait to get them...i'm sooo excited....Applezzz is so perfect....love my other items too...i just can't take my eyes off Apple lol...and can't wait to see Tony Tony Choppper..your so amazing....i'll have like a protective glass/plastic case for both apple and chopper so they won't be damaged..then when your super famous artist someday...and my Applezz will be worth gazzillion dollars   but i will never part with her ever..lol...she's mine..Chopper's mine too...



Oh man xD
Well, I'll try not to take too long to finish them 
And I'm flattered you think I'll become so famous


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oh man xD
> Well, I'll try not to take too long to finish them
> And I'm flattered you think I'll become so famous



please don't hate me...lol
if you haven't started on these
please cancel and i'm ordering the figurines listed below
Majora's Mask earrings 
Espeon necklace
Umbreon necklace
Mew
----
would like to change the order to figurine...4 inches

molly
tia
blanche
chevre

let me know the price difference and i'll send it immediately...


----------



## Finnian (Mar 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is literally the cutest ever.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 4, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> please don't hate me...lol
> if you haven't started on these
> please cancel and i'm ordering the figurines listed below
> Majora's Mask earrings
> ...


Yes, I replied on your profile ~



Finnian said:


> This is literally the cutest ever.


Thank you xD lots of hours of work @ .@ lol.
I've been wondering. Once I calm with all these orders I have, do you think a figurine shop on here would work? Like how ppl have these drawing shops, if I organized an official figurine shop for Villagers, and maybe even mayors and such? Idk if it'd work, cuz payment would only be RL$, but was thinking it might work, need other opinions xD


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yes, I replied on your profile ~
> 
> 
> Thank you xD lots of hours of work @ .@ lol.
> I've been wondering. Once I calm with all these orders I have, do you think a figurine shop on here would work? Like how ppl have these drawing shops, if I organized an official figurine shop for Villagers, and maybe even mayors and such? Idk if it'd work, cuz payment would only be RL$, but was thinking it might work, need other opinions xD



i'll be your number one customer....lol..
you should message moderators and see if they will allow it..i don't know why they wouldn't....
its prolly be more effective for you cost wise because etsy charges you a fee per sale
and besides people here will appreciate it more than on etsy or other website..
i better get a second job so i can order more  (much much later...lol)


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 4, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'll be your number one customer....lol..
> you should message moderators and see if they will allow it..i don't know why they wouldn't....
> its prolly be more effective for you cost wise because etsy charges you a fee per sale
> and besides people here will appreciate it more than on etsy or other website..
> i better get a second job so i can order more  (much much later...lol)



Haha, awesome xD
I probably should, I may read the Museum rules first though see if it says anything about it. Cuz I've seen like, buuunii has an art shop, but it's only RL$ too and is mostly OCs, so it's not really AC-related at all. Mine would be though, so may be ok!
LOL, I'm curious what job you currently have to have been able to buy all this stuff from me xD may need to work in that area too! Haha.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Haha, awesome xD
> I probably should, I may read the Museum rules first though see if it says anything about it. Cuz I've seen like, buuunii has an art shop, but it's only RL$ too and is mostly OCs, so it's not really AC-related at all. Mine would be though, so may be ok!
> LOL, I'm curious what job you currently have to have been able to buy all this stuff from me xD may need to work in that area too! Haha.



customer service representative on an electric company lol
i don't spend hardly any money on myself...i'm trying to save money so i can pay off my mortgage at a young age lol.....
this is like a gift for myself....but this is so worth it....its not made by a machine....this is hand made by a great artist


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 5, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> customer service representative on an electric company lol
> i don't spend hardly any money on myself...i'm trying to save money so i can pay off my mortgage at a young age lol.....
> this is like a gift for myself....but this is so worth it....its not made by a machine....this is hand made by a great artist



Aww, well ty. I'm sure your friends will love them too :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 5, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yes, I replied on your profile ~
> 
> 
> Thank you xD lots of hours of work @ .@ lol.
> I've been wondering. Once I calm with all these orders I have, do you think a figurine shop on here would work? Like how ppl have these drawing shops, if I organized an official figurine shop for Villagers, and maybe even mayors and such? Idk if it'd work, cuz payment would only be RL$, but was thinking it might work, need other opinions xD



Lol yes I do. I'd buy one!
A lot o people pay irl and would you be willing to be mayors?
I think mayors would really sell.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 5, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Lol yes I do. I'd buy one!
> A lot o people pay irl and would you be willing to be mayors?
> I think mayors would really sell.



I'm wanting to make my mayor. My original plan on this site was to have a thread where I post me making my 10 villagers and my mayor, but then I got all these orders, so I've had to put that thread on hold xD But yeah, I'd totally do mayors! Think they'd be really cool to make. Guess I'd need to make mine for a ref though first


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 5, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I'm wanting to make my mayor. My original plan on this site was to have a thread where I post me making my 10 villagers and my mayor, but then I got all these orders, so I've had to put that thread on hold xD But yeah, I'd totally do mayors! Think they'd be really cool to make. Guess I'd need to make mine for a ref though first



your giving me more ideas..lol..but i'll wait much later...lol....
i want chopper and applezz and my other stuff first lol...
then i have to save more money and order mayor when your shop is up and running  
btw...i'm sending you the rest of the payment now...


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry it's been so long!!

Here's what I could get done of Chopper today :3
Gotta fix up a few stuff tomorrow, but I'm glad I got his head made ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry it's been so long!!
> 
> Here's what I could get done of Chopper today :3
> Gotta fix up a few stuff tomorrow, but I'm glad I got his head made ~



its going to be magnificent...i know it...thanks for the update


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

*OMG OK*

Chopper has been the MOST FRUSTRATING thing to make yet, lol.
While forming his antlers kept falling up... Then when I wen to bake him, his body was too heavy for his legs and fell over while baking (even though I put wires in the to keep them stable) so spent an hour fixing it, and his head cuz an ear fell off and both his antlers > ___< then, a minute left of rebaking, he fell over AGAIN!! So that was another hour, lol.
Anyway, finally got him all fixed, but to relief some worries you may have, the rough spots and cracks will be fixed once painted. The paint will smooth it out and not even be noticeable!!
I also put the wire into his hand to get an idea of where the cotton candy will be.
Well, hope you still like it, he's like exactly the same height as Apple too!






Also, question.
White gets kinda dirty when in the clear coating stage, so do you have another color you'd like his stand to be?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 19, 2015)

omgoodness....sorry for all the trouble but i'm sure he will turn out awesome...

on the color of the stand...how about chocolate color?


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Got most of him painted tonight!!
Just have his antlers, shirt, shorts and stand to do ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Next update!!
Almost finished! Tomorrow I just need to color his stand and make his cotton candy and add it on him! :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

I've noticed his antlers are too dark, and yellow on his shirt is too bright, so I'll fix those as well ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Another update!!
Just showing the semi-final result before clear coating it, to make sure you don't need any changes for him!!
Lemme know ~


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow these are amazing.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Wow these are amazing.



Thank you!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Another update!!
> Just showing the semi-final result before clear coating it, to make sure you don't need any changes for him!!
> Lemme know ~



OMG....Chopper is perfect...thank you so much ...i can't wait see him in person lol
thanks for the update


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's an update on Molly! 
Still have to paint on her shirt.
And for the stand, I was thinking pink like her cheeks and either black or brown writing for her name ^^
Should be able to finish her up tomorrow ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here's an update on Molly!
> Still have to paint on her shirt.
> And for the stand, I was thinking pink like her cheeks and either black or brown writing for her name ^^
> Should be able to finish her up tomorrow ~



Molly is perfect lol...super kewt...prolly black with pink letters for her stand  
thanks for the update...


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 3, 2015)

Finished painting Molly ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Finished painting Molly ~



she' sooo cute....lol....thanks


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> she' sooo cute....lol....thanks



No problem!  Will hopefully get her clear coated today. Parents say we have a lot of running around to do @ .@


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> No problem!  Will hopefully get her clear coated today. Parents say we have a lot of running around to do @ .@



if you have a minute to post both chopper and molly after clear coating...just really curious lol....thanks

outing with mom and pops...hope its something fun...maybe shopping?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> if you have a minute to post both chopper and molly after clear coating...just really curious lol....thanks
> 
> outing with mom and pops...hope its something fun...maybe shopping?



Yeah, np!! 
I'll prolly get it done tomorrow cuz we've been out a bit, and we have to go back out again soon. Ugh.
And not fun stuff at all. Just a bunch of errands they need to run - .-


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, here's them finished! 

Molly ~





Chopper ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Another update! Started on Chevre today, got her head completed, now to her body ~


Spoiler: Chevre WIP, please excuse my messy living room..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry for the delay, here's them finished!
> 
> Molly ~
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness that is so cute! Ahhhhh! *fangirls*

One of these days I need to get a Mitzi from you!
Take my money.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness that is so cute! Ahhhhh! *fangirls*
> 
> One of these days I need to get a Mitzi from you!
> Take my money.



Ahh, thank you!
And I remember when you asked me about that before too xD
My shop will be open soon ~
This week I'm hardcore getting Luna's remaining items completed!! Will be painting Chevre tomorrow ~


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh my gosh noooo, these are too cute. How much are they?!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh my gosh noooo, these are too cute. How much are they?!



2 - 3in. are $25


Spoiler: Examples of 2 - 3in



(not Kirby, lol)









4in is $35 (size that all of Luna's figurines are - Apple, Molly, Chopper, Chevre and soon to be Tia and Blanche)


Spoiler: Size ref


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ahh, thank you!
> And I remember when you asked me about that before too xD
> My shop will be open soon ~
> This week I'm hardcore getting Luna's remaining items completed!! Will be painting Chevre tomorrow ~


Haha yeah #^^#
Sweet! Good luck!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha yeah #^^#
> Sweet! Good luck!


Thank you! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got Chevre painted today! 
Still have to smooth some stuff out like her cheek spots (freckles...?) and her eye sparkles lol.


Spoiler: Meeep~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank you! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



amazing...yes i think Chevre has freckles but please make it really small freckles...thanks
messaged you more information about mailing the package...thanks heaps


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 16, 2015)

chevre


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2015)

LUNNA IS ALIVE
HUZZAH


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> LUNNA IS ALIVE
> HUZZAH



lol...thanks...didn't know someone noticed at all


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's Blanche's WIP 


Spoiler










Don't worry, the cracks will be fixed ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here's Blanche's WIP
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i know she'll be awesome like the others...  
thanks for the update


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished painting Blanche!!


Spoiler:  










Will start Tia tomorrow.
Just an update. I have a family trip this Friday - Sunday, so this week I'll be focusing on making Tia. Then next week will be clear coating everything left, assembling the necklaces and bracelets ad getting them packed really well! Next Saturday I'll be shipping them, so I'll PM you when it's all ready to figure out the address and all that :3

Woo!! So close, finally!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

This stuff is awesome!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 22, 2015)

Blanche


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's an update on Tia! I'l be painting her tomorrow, the clear coating them all and getting everything set! 


Spoiler










Woo excited to finally get them shipped to you!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 28, 2015)

omg awesome


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's an update on Tia. Just need to paint her shirt and stand, and smooth her face a bit.






However, I've become unhappy with how she's coming out because I notice I made her trunk too long.. If you want, I can remake it, but that would mean I'd have to send them out next weekend, instead of on the 2nd.. D:
Lemme know what you want me to do.
Sorry if I have failed with her ; ^;


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 30, 2015)

sorry it didn't turn out okay
its okay to mail my stuff next weekend
thanks so much for the update

- - - Post Merge - - -

@kain
p.s.
do you have to make tia from scratch again?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 2, 2015)

I think I may have been able to fix her! 
With much sawing, carving, reattaching and resculpting, here's her new trunk! xD




Lemme know if it's good, if so I'll finish painting her now :3 and my gma said she can take me to the post office sometime this week, so hopefully you won't have to wait a whole week for me to ship them ~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 2, 2015)

that's perfect Kain....thanks so much


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 2, 2015)

cool....btw...i was wondering if you can add a small "x" mark on Blance...i circled the part...
i will post the picture on the art thread...


Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele (May 2, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> cool....btw...i was wondering if you can add a small "x" mark on Blance...i circled the part...
> i will post the picture on the art thread...
> 
> 
> ...



Like connect the two pieces? o .o
Like either of these?


Spoiler


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 2, 2015)

yes...just to fill in the small empty spot...thanks so much...


----------



## KainAronoele (May 5, 2015)

Here's Tia! 





I will be clear coating her, and Blanche, tonight when my parents get home. Then tomorrow I'll get everything finished up (bracelet formations and such) and see if my grandma can take me to the post office on Thursday! ^^

I also fixed Blanche, so here she is with Tia ~


----------



## Royce (May 5, 2015)

Wow, they are so cute!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 5, 2015)

looks great Kain...thanks heaps


----------



## KainAronoele (May 12, 2015)

THEY ARE COMPLETE!!! 


Spoiler


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 12, 2015)

OMG.....I can't wait to get it....thank you...will you be mailing this on thursday?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

Here's the individual pics! :3



Spoiler: Box!!








Figurines on bottom, necklaces and such on top. Completely surrounded by thick bubble wrap, doesn't move at all, it fit perfectly!!





Spoiler: Everything!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 14, 2015)

i'm at work and can't see it....lol....will check when i get home...
super excited...i can't wait ....


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm at work and can't see it....lol....will check when i get home...
> super excited...i can't wait ....



Ah, sorry about that!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 15, 2015)

@kain
according to usps i'm going to get it tomorrow...i will be waiting in front of my house lol...you know..i never met my post man before this will be a good time to introduce myself even though we bought the house like 9 years ago...lmao....


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> @kain
> according to usps i'm going to get it tomorrow...i will be waiting in front of my house lol...you know..i never met my post man before this will be a good time to introduce myself even though we bought the house like 9 years ago...lmao....



Yes! Hopefully it gets there :3
LOL same xD 9 years here and have never met either. It is a good excuse though, lol.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yes! Hopefully it gets there :3
> LOL same xD 9 years here and have never met either. It is a good excuse though, lol.



I will post picture here when i get it....super duper excited...can't wait lol


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I will post picture here when i get it....super duper excited...can't wait lol



Sounds good!


----------

